# Christian Vandevelde. Sure coughs a lot.



## spinwax (Nov 28, 2007)

I mentioned to my wife tonight that I have never seen anyone cough as much as VDV does during his post race interviews. 

I know he just worked his ass off in a race but everytime they interview him, he has that little rough cough like he has an itchy throat or somthing. Hopefully it is nothing serious.  Could be alergies. I know that when you have sinus drip, it causes a cough. 

LOL, sinus drip, Boonen must cough a lot.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes, but Cadel chokes!


----------



## PG_Gary (Jan 21, 2008)

Perhaps he has asthma, exercise induced or otherwise.


----------



## Run1stBike2nd (Oct 28, 2005)

I also cough a lot and have a runny nose after a run or bike ride; especially during the winter months. I don't suffer from any allergies that I know of. He probably just has a nasal drip down the back of his throat.


----------



## Racer C (Jul 18, 2002)

Maybe someone should set up a sting...


----------



## spinwax (Nov 28, 2007)

Run1stBike2nd said:


> I also cough a lot and have a runny nose after a run or bike ride; especially during the winter months. I don't suffer from any allergies that I know of. He probably just has a nasal drip down the back of his throat.



My nose always starts to run and I blow snot rockets for the first 45 mins of riding, but after that all the mucus is pretty much done.


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

I call it pursuiters cough as in track riding, when you work really hard you get that little cough for a few hours afterwards


----------



## ilan (Nov 27, 2006)

He should switch to Silence-Lotto. Oh wait, that's to stop snoring.

-ilan


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

spinwax said:


> I mentioned to my wife tonight that I have never seen anyone cough as much as VDV does during his post race interviews.
> 
> I know he just worked his ass off in a race but everytime they interview him, he has that little rough cough like he has an itchy throat or somthing. Hopefully it is nothing serious.  Could be alergies. I know that when you have sinus drip, it causes a cough.
> 
> LOL, sinus drip, Boonen must cough a lot.


This is already being discussed in the doping forum.


----------



## ilan (Nov 27, 2006)

slowdave said:


> I call it pursuiters cough as in track riding, when you work really hard you get that little cough for a few hours afterwards


Seems that this is pretty standard nomenclature. We also used to call it the cough of victory.

-ilan


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

He shouldn't take such deep bong-rips.


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

Funny, this question comes up every Tour about some rider or another. Yes, after very long efforts, some riders cough a lot. I do it all the time after a very long ride.

If you watch a lot of Tour coverage and see a lot of interviews of other riders a lot of them do it. 

If anyone has the 1992 Tour ond DVD when Andy Hampsten won the Alpe de Huez, every other word was COUGH..


----------



## Ninja #2 (Aug 26, 2006)

It's called exercised induced asthma, I get the same thing after hard efforts. Especially after a Cross race or TT.

Salbutamal is your friend.


----------



## edhchoe (Jun 3, 2007)

Does he have tuberculosis?


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

I dont think it HAS to be asthma, just putting a herculean effort into something aerobically can cause anyone to become a "little bronchial" (as paul calls it). I like it because you can really feel his pain when he's done with a stage. If you ever had it, you can really empathize...its true reality TV.


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

yeah, if I have raced, and don't sound like I have emphysema (sp?) for 24 hours after, i know I didn't work hard enough.


----------



## mikeman (Sep 17, 2005)

brianmcg said:


> Funny, this question comes up every Tour about some rider or another. Yes, after very long efforts, some riders cough a lot. I do it all the time after a very long ride.
> 
> If you watch a lot of Tour coverage and see a lot of interviews of other riders a lot of them do it.
> 
> If anyone has the 1995 Tour ond DVD when Andy Hampsten won the Alpe de Huez, every other word was COUGH..


Andy won on the Alpe in 1992. He did not ride for Motorola in the 1995 Tour.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

he needs a neti pot. it has helped me.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

It's well known in my 'circles' as: *TRACK HACK*


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Man my post history would get me flamed for this, but...

I did it after every hard effort or cold weather ride until taking Albuterol before exercise. I forgot it 2 days ago before a race and the lungs killed and the cough returned for the next couple hours.

It only lasts about 6hrs and is only greatly effective for the first 2-3hrs, so I'm sure his long stages still hurt.


----------



## ilan (Nov 27, 2006)

iliveonnitro said:


> Man my post history would get me flamed for this, but...
> 
> I did it after every hard effort or cold weather ride until taking Albuterol before exercise. I forgot it 2 days ago before a race and the lungs killed and the cough returned for the next couple hours.
> 
> It only lasts about 6hrs and is only greatly effective for the first 2-3hrs, so I'm sure his long stages still hurt.


So that's why Indurain wasn't coughing after beating the hour record.

-ilan


----------



## mikeman (Sep 17, 2005)

ilan said:


> So that's why Indurain wasn't coughing after beating the hour record.
> 
> -ilan


Indurain was not coughing after beating the hour record, because he never broke the hour record. He tried at altitude in Mexico City, but fell behind the record pace very quickly and did not even finish an hour (I think he stopped in the first 15 minutes).

CORRECTION:

Big Mig did set the record in 1994, but failed in a later attempt in 1995. Apologies to ilan for the miss. Oh and his miss was in Columbia after the Worlds in 1995. Gotta get my facts straight. So sorry.


----------



## spinwax (Nov 28, 2007)

I am not saying nobody be VDV coughs, he just seems to cough more than most. I have coughed after a super hard effort on the road. Even as a junior, I would get done racing and hack for a bit; sometimes.

VDV just does it more than most. If wasn't coughing more than normal, I wouldn't have mentioned it. As one can see, it has been mentioned in other threads as well, so it brings up some questions of health, etc.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*+1 Track Hack*

nmnmnm


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

mikeman said:


> Andy won on the Alpe in 1992. He did not ride for Motorola in the 1995 Tour.


Oops, fixed the typo


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

spinwax said:


> I am not saying nobody be VDV coughs, he just seems to cough more than most. I have coughed after a super hard effort on the road. Even as a junior, I would get done racing and hack for a bit; sometimes.
> 
> VDV just does it more than most. If wasn't coughing more than normal, I wouldn't have mentioned it. As one can see, it has been mentioned in other threads as well, so it brings up some questions of health, etc.


Actually it doesn't, as many people have experienced this, and many people have seen this before in many past riders giving interviews after particularly hard stages.

Somebody brings this up EVERY year during the Tour and we have this same conversation again and again.


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

Can I ask what the big deal is. How often has anyone ever seen VDV get interviewed right after a strong effort? I gotta think this is the first year I've ever seen it. Maybe he's always been a cougher, maybe he swallowed a bug or some hair gel from following one of the Italian guys, maybe food particals from Kohl's mouth kept popping out while head banging and VDV was having involuntary puke spasms?


----------

